# Why 2 speed for a SSL?



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

This year I have the opportunity to take on a large commercial account. The trucks are pretty much tapped out with a safety margin so Im thinking of putting my S175 to work. It has no cab or heat, but I can get that done pretty easy. Unit is single speed. Main concern is that a lot of guys feel 2 speed is the way to go on a SSL. First question is why this is necessary, and what can I expect if I try without it. Second question is can you upgrade the machine or better off just getting a new one? Lastly there are mixed feelings about box or blade for this machine. There are some real long driveways as well as expansive open parking areas. I was thinking about the blizzard 810SS, but its almost as much as a box. Snow needs to be cleared and piled out of the way. I hate it when these last minute deals come up, but this may be very lucrative.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Here's a pick of the area. Old that is. The outlined area is what is there now.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

shovelracer;661430 said:


> This year I have the opportunity to take on a large commercial account. The trucks are pretty much tapped out with a safety margin so Im thinking of putting my S175 to work. It has no cab or heat, but I can get that done pretty easy. Unit is single speed. Main concern is that a lot of guys feel 2 speed is the way to go on a SSL. First question is why this is necessary, and what can I expect if I try without it. Second question is can you upgrade the machine or better off just getting a new one? Lastly there are mixed feelings about box or blade for this machine. There are some real long driveways as well as expansive open parking areas. I was thinking about the blizzard 810SS, but its almost as much as a box. Snow needs to be cleared and piled out of the way. I hate it when these last minute deals come up, but this may be very lucrative.


i dont think a 2 speed upgrade is possible after the fact and if it is i doubt it would make sense dollar wise

a 2 speed certainly isnt necessary but it would be nice


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Holy cow I just got prices for blades. The Blizzard 810SS is $6500 and the Boss 8 footer with wings is $3700 not that bad. Waiting on a price for the 8 footer box from Pro Tek.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

try this place

http://www.quick-attach.com/attachments/quick_push/index.cfm


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I think you might be better off with a blade with wings, the problem with a pusher is the trail off on longer pushes. I'm guessing that lot is about 100' west to east? With that long entrance a pusher might not work the best.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;662167 said:


> I think you might be better off with a blade with wings, the problem with a pusher is the trail off on longer pushes. I'm guessing that lot is about 100' west to east? With that long entrance a pusher might not work the best.


Agreed. And with that much roadway, a blade will be your best bet. Personally I would not have the patience to do that without 2 speed. It would really save a lot of time.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i just got my first 2 speed, il never go back


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

From what ive been told, you are not supposed to do any kind of work in high range, its only for moving the machine around. I could be wrong though...


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Be like only using low gear in your truck--not true.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

This is what i would get if i was buying a new blade for the skiddi

http://cgi.ebay.com/96-Snow-Plow-Pu...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Two speed...Hands down the only way to go!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Dirtboy953B;662571 said:


> Two speed...Hands down the only way to go!


He has a single speed so I wouldn't go buy a new one for this one job, just to have a 2 sp. I'm partial to steel edge trip pushers because they scrap better and I'm not sure what your guys problems are with trail off on long pushes, a pusher is meant for long pushes, which he has to do and doing those little bit of roadways with a pusher is nothing to worry about. An 8ft pusher is perfect for that job and IMO pushes are more reliable then blades.


----------



## cornerstone (Dec 3, 2007)

280 Series II
Engine . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . John Deere 
Model . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4045T 
Displacement . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 276 cu. in. (4.5 L) 
Cylinders . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4 
Horsepower . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 90 hp gross (67.1 kW) / 85 hp (63.4 kW) net 
Rated Engine Speed . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 2,400 rpm 
Fuel Capacity . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 24 U.S. gal.
Performance: Deluxe Seat Hand Controls
SAE Rated Operating Capacity . . . . . . 3,200 lb. (1451 kg)
With Optional Counterweights . . . . 3,500 lb. (1588 kg) 
Tipping Load . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 7,000 lb. (3175 kg) 
Heavy-Duty Foundry Bucket . . . . . 11,600 lb. (5262 kg) 
Heavy-Duty Construction Bucket . . . 8,210 lb. (3724 kg)
Ground Speed: 
Single Speed . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 7.0 mph (11.3 km/h) 
Two-Speed, Low . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 7.0 mph (11.3 km/h) 
Two-Speed, High . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 12.0 mph (19.3 km/h) 
Maximum Axle Torque . . . . . . . . . . . . . 6,666 ft.-lb. 
Operating Weight . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 9,200 lb. (4173 kg

Agreed trading machines for one job isn't good math. Next time you look to upgrade though it's worth giving two speeds a look. Our 280 deere does 12mph in high. A 2 -speed upgrade might allow you to take on more jobs and better utilize/market that piece of equipment year around.Pay attention to the 2-speed mph. Some 2-speed track machines only make 7mph in high. I think ASV/Terex gets the most mph on the 2 speed track machines, PT 60,PT 80 etc...


----------



## Eddie D (Apr 25, 2007)

Go with the machine you have and use an 8' pusher. You will be fine.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Here's an update. Total is 92000 feet. Drive is just over 560 x 26. 2 main parking areas are 140 x 100 and 280 x 135. Minimal walkway area, and minimal islands. Problem is this place is open almost 24 hours. There will always be some cars there. No more than 3-4" allowed, but would like someone on hand the whole event to mainly keep the main access clean. This place services very high end clients and they want to see that their money is being well spent. Is this too much for 1 machine?


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

BNC SERVICES;662421 said:


> From what ive been told, you are not supposed to do any kind of work in high range, its only for moving the machine around. I could be wrong though...


That's what the manual on the new holland says, but as long as you aren't over working the machine it's fine.


----------



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

I believe the smallest Bobcat machine you can get with 2 speed is a S185. Also if spending the money you should get a 8611SS instead of and 810SS.


----------



## zigzag82 (Oct 5, 2008)

Here is food for thought, you can do 6-8 mph in single speed then you have to back up, 6-8 mph.
With two speed you can push in first and then back up in second and do 10 to 13 mph.
Then when you need to clean up the little dribbles that your pusher makes (a foot wide trail) you can push in second. I can say on mu lots (120ft X 200ft and 150ft x100ft) this method cut on average two hr off my lots. I think you could do this with your bobcat but I would start the workings on a two speed. There are a lot of good deals at auctions. Start shopping for latter in the year or next year.


----------

